# Opinions On My CZ Clone, Please.



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

*Fratelli Tangfoglio SPA
MOD. T275 Series 88*
-------------------------

The above gun was one that I inherited from my father-in-law, who passed away last year. I am not the gun person (yet) that many of you are, but I have had the opportunity to put a box of rounds through it, and really like the way in which it handles. It felt real good in my hand, and shooting it was an extreme pleasure. His was the two-toned version, with wooden grip covers on either side. What I'd like to know is what the opinions are on the reliability of this gun line. I could see myself carrying this one, providing that it has a pretty good reputation for reliability.

Advanced thanks,

Nathan


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i have owned many of these..... mostly in .40cal but a few in 9mm and they are one of my fav guns ever. well made, reliable, reasonably priced.... most of my immediate family own one, because i recommend them.

let me know if you ever wanna sell it cheap!


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i have owned many of these..... mostly in .40cal but a few in 9mm and they are one of my fav guns ever. well made, reliable, reasonably priced.... most of my immediate family own one, because i recommend them.
> 
> let me know if you ever wanna sell it cheap!


Thanks Ted.

Methinks that I might just hold on to this one, as I _really_ like it. It was also my father-in-law's favorite gun (out of the 11 that he had), and the one that he carried on a daily basis. He wasn't, however, too keen on cleaning it - which is to say that I have a little task at hand. But I don't mind. I will also probably replace the wooden grip covers with rubberized ones. I was going to take it out to the gun shop, tomorrow, and have them do a good cleaning on it, but I just (about a half hour ago) happened across a Youtube video on how to break it down. It turns out to be a fair bit simpler than I had figured, and I am looking forward to getting it done.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

clean it yourself, get used to it.... find the pdf manual for it, study it..... your gun field strips in less than 30 seconds..... easy peasy


----------

